# My heart has joined the Thousand, for my friend stopped running today.



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Binky free at the bridge my big girl, until we meet again.

RIP Heather, you will never be forgotten xxxxxx



I am beyond devastated :crying:


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

oh my gosh... She was always my favourite of your buns, if I can say that... 

so very, very sorry to hear this x

RIP gorgeous Heather x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Watership Down quotes make me cry. :crying:

So sorry for your loss.  Look after yourself my lovely xxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.... their lives are all too short.

_Run, rabbit run. 
Dig that hole, forget the sun, 
And when at last the work is done 
Don't sit down it's time to dig another one. _


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So sorry, pain is the price we pay for caring so much about our buns. Would't change it though for all the joy they give.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry Bernie.

It never gets any easier when we lose our special friends, and there are no words to make it better.

She was one of the lucky ones, but I know that won't ease your pain right now.

Binky free Heather. You were and are loved, and will never be forgotten by your human Mum.

(((((((((((((((((hugs Bernie))))))))))))))


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry Bernie I totally missed this thread.

I am really saddened to hear of your loss.

RIP Heather


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free beautiful Heather xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this Bernie I know she was a big softy and you had developed a special bond with Heather. RIP beautiful girl xx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know you, but my daughter has a house rabbit she adores, so..... Very sorry for your loss.


----------

